# Heard you guys are getting a new HRC club



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Or at least one near you.

Prairie Lakes, HRC in Elbow Lake, MN.

I've been in HRC for about 4 years now and can say it's a great organization.

I hope some of you that enjoy retriever training will get a chance to experience an HRC test.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

do you have a point of contact


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Saw it on the home page of HRC http://huntingretrieverclub.org

Contact is Kim Olson [email protected]


----------

